# [hardware] mini-itx via c7

## alexerre

Ciao a tutti,

vi sottopongo questa domanda:

vorrei acquistare questa scheda madre Versa F2 15000

e installarci - OVVIAMENTE - gentoo. 

Prima di fare un acquisto poco sensato - tipo che il Via C7 non è supportato - volevo sapere se qualcuno ha esperienza, che consigli avete da darmi etc. etc.

Ho lurkato un po' sul forum ma non ho trovato nulla di approfondito...

Ogni link che parla dell'argomento è gradito  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti.

EDIT:

googolando più approfonditamente ho trovato un paragrafo su wikipedia (  :Shocked:  )

linux kernel on wikipedia

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     * x86 architecture:
> 
>           o 8086, 8088, 80186, 80188 and 80286 CPUs is under development[15]
> ...

 

parlando delle architetture supportate dal kernel linux l'autore del post include tra x86 anche il VIA C7.

confermato poi da (Via C7 on wikipedia)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The VIA C3 is an x86 central processing unit for personal computers produced by VIA Technologies. Although the predecessor to the VIA C3 was called the "VIA Cyrix III," both it and the VIA C3 are based on the CPU design technology of Centaur Technology, makers of the WinChip C6. VIA bought Centaur from IDT. The C7 is a derivative of the C3 core.
> 
> 

 

da questo ne evinco che, compilando un kernel nella solita maniera, la mia bella schedina mini-itx supporta la mia distro preferita.   :Cool: 

Attendo smentite o approvazioni   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao!!!

Avete chiamato Mr. VIA C7 eccomi QUI!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Dunque visto che sono stato il primo possessore in Italia di Un portatile con processore VIA C7 (l'ho vinto dando il nome alla mascotte della VIA) posso già darti delle delucidazioni in funzione della mia esperienza acquisita.

Successivamente creerò un howto sul wiki di gentoo...   :Wink: 

Bene in primis il C7 è una CPU della famiglia x86 (32 Bit) possiede numerose features che lo rendono alquanto interessante: Cooltream, padlock, Nx

Purtroppo l'attuale supporto per questa specifica architettura non esiste ancora, anche se esistono patch per poterne utilizzare il motore crittocgrafico tramite SSL e OpenSSh

Per il momento ho optato per le seguenti opzioni da inserire nel make.conf per quanto riguarda il GCC e il linker:

```
CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"
```

Nel wiki viene inserito anche il supporto per le istruzioni sse3, durante dei benck che ho eseguito le prestazioni del sistem con questa flag abilitata non erano significative e quindi per evitare ulteriore lavoro (tempi di compilazione lunghi) ho optato di eliminarla.

Il kernel l'ho compilato per processori "pentium-Pro" o meglio i686 anche se la flags è generica ti assicuro che ho guadagnato lo stesso in velocità e in stabilità rispetto all'utilizzo di una flag come C3_2 o C3 (sempre valutata con bench e poi analizzata con eventuali blocchi della macchina durante il funzionamento).

Lo scaling della frequenza del processore avviene in automatico abilitando il driver ACPI generico e funziona alla grande, ti suggerisco di installare powernowd come demone perchè funziona meglio di cpufreqd e altri...

Comunque anche se non ti interessa su questa CPU si riesce a far eseguire XEN con un DOM-O e ben 4 Dom-U utilizzando un liveCD (questo può o non può essere interessante...)

Bene ora visto che ho fatto una breve e incasinata carrellata delle features ti faccio qualche domanda così da poterti consigliare:

- Cosa vuoi realizzare con Gentoo e con una di queste belle schedine VERSA?

- Hai visto che hanno anche dei moduli opzionali? (Shcedina con 1 o 3 schede LAN o Adattatore CF o PCMCIA o addirittura Porta seriale o DVI)

P.S. L'unica poecca sono i drivers Video, la scheda Unichrome Pro non è ancora ben supportata da Xorg 7.1, però funziona correttamente anche se non con performance eccezzionali.

P.P.S. Ora prenditi pure tutte le libertà di farmi tutte le domande che vuoi  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

P.P.P.S. Tieni conto che la mia configurazione è ultra stable e discretamente reattiva visto che con questo portatile ci debbo lavorare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexerre

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dunque visto che sono stato il primo possessore in Italia di Un portatile con processore VIA C7 (l'ho vinto dando il nome alla mascotte della VIA) posso già darti delle delucidazioni in funzione della mia esperienza acquisita.
> 
> Successivamente creerò un howto sul wiki di gentoo...  
> ...

 

cool  :Cool: 

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bene in primis il C7 è una CPU della famiglia x86 (32 Bit) possiede numerose features che lo rendono alquanto interessante: Cooltream, padlock, Nx
> 
> Purtroppo l'attuale supporto per questa specifica architettura non esiste ancora, anche se esistono patch per poterne utilizzare il motore crittocgrafico tramite SSL e OpenSSh
> ...

 

quindi ero sulla strada giusta  :Wink: 

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il kernel l'ho compilato per processori "pentium-Pro" o meglio i686 anche se la flags è generica ti assicuro che ho guadagnato lo stesso in velocità e in stabilità rispetto all'utilizzo di una flag come C3_2 o C3 (sempre valutata con bench e poi analizzata con eventuali blocchi della macchina durante il funzionamento).
> 
> 

 

per avere performance decenti e buon uptime mi consigli di usare la flag generica i686?

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque anche se non ti interessa su questa CPU si riesce a far eseguire XEN con un DOM-O e ben 4 Dom-U utilizzando un liveCD (questo può o non può essere interessante...)
> 
> 

 

interessa interessa   :Razz: 

Cosa intendi utilizzando un liveCD?

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bene ora visto che ho fatto una breve e incasinata carrellata delle features ti faccio qualche domanda così da poterti consigliare:
> 
> - Cosa vuoi realizzare con Gentoo e con una di queste belle schedine VERSA?
> ...

 

volevo realizzare un access point per casa con un sistema di autenticazione forte, firewall integrato, router e tutte le feat. che offre

un sistema linux  :Wink: 

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Hai visto che hanno anche dei moduli opzionali? (Shcedina con 1 o 3 schede LAN o Adattatore CF o PCMCIA o addirittura Porta seriale o DVI)
> 
> 

 

sì  :Wink:  già messo in preventivo.

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.P.S. Ora prenditi pure tutte le libertà di farmi tutte le domande che vuoi 
> 
> 

 

usi qualche scheda wifi? Cosa mi consiglieresti? Altri consigli?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ho una domandina a riguardo: dove si posson trovare laptop con tale proc? com'è la durata della batteria?

e (domandone fatidico) a livello di prestazioni che paragoni si posson fare?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io ho una domandina a riguardo: dove si posson trovare laptop con tale proc? com'è la durata della batteria?
> 
> e (domandone fatidico) a livello di prestazioni che paragoni si posson fare?

 

Gia, sarei molto interessato a questi aspetti come laptop + che pc fisso..

----------

## alexerre

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Gia, sarei molto interessato a questi aspetti come laptop + che pc fisso..

 

fra poco avrete anche la mia testimonianza. Domani mi sa che acquisto la mini  :Wink: 

Se avete altri commenti, suggerimenti...son qui  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@alexerre

Dunque per il codice ti suggerisco una flags i686 perchè le altre inseriscono probabilmente sia flag che ottimizzazioni (a volte pure accrocchi) specifiche per altri processori di classe differente, cioè anche se il codice per C3 o C3_2 può essere eseguito dal C7 ho notato tramite dei bench e dei tool (vedi kcachegrind/valgrind) gli i binari in molti casi non hanno nessun miglioramento in prestazioni. Inoltre ho pure utilizzato oprofile e ho fatto il profiling del kernel stesso, ottenendo gli stessi risultati. Quindi in conclusione se vuoi un sistem stabile e veloce utilizza le flags che ti ho suggerito.  :Very Happy: 

Per la domanda sul LiveCD ho utilizzato il livecd scaricabile dal sito ufficiale di XEN, mi è servito per verificare la compatibilità del C7 con il sistema di virtualizzazione. Veramente cool sono riuscito a creare senza grossi problemi 4 macchine virtuali che funzionavano simultaneamente sul mio sitemino  :Very Happy: 

Al momento utilizzo una scheda wi-fi rt2500 e non mi trovo male, chiaramente le migliori sono le Aironet della CISCo, ma costano, non saprei quali altre consigliarti visto che non ho avuto ancora occasione di provarle.

P.S. Ottimo un consiglio spassionato per l'acquisto: vedi eventualmente di far girare il routerino su una CF oppure se roprio non ne puoi fare a meno prendi un HDD da 2,5 pollici sono parsimoniosi nel consumo rispetto hai fratelli da 3,5... le CF sarebbero il top  :Very Happy:  (Guarda il progetto GNAP di gentoo è molto valido)

@.:deadhead:.

Ciaoooooooo!!! Come stai? Beh a parte i saluti ti faccio un breve report:

- Durata delle batterie senza utilizzo di software per la gestione dell'energia (acpid/powernowd/laptop-mode-tools) circa 2 H la CPU prevalentemente lavora quasi sempre a 2 Ghz. Se invece si utilizza un software per il risparmi energetico e con il dovuto profilo di frequence scaling la durata arriva a 3,30 / 4 Ore

- Le prestazioni sono pari a un Centrino pari frequenza.

- non saprei dove poterili reperire dei laptop con il C/ qui in Italia, il mio l'ho vinto con il concorso internazionale della VIA.   :Cool:   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

## alexerre

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @alexerre
> 
> Dunque per il codice ti suggerisco una flags i686 perchï¿½ le altre inseriscono probabilmente sia flag che ottimizzazioni (a volte pure accrocchi) specifiche per altri processori di classe differente, cioï¿½ anche se il codice per C3 o C3_2 puï¿½ essere eseguito dal C7 ho notato tramite dei bench e dei tool (vedi kcachegrind/valgrind) gli i binari in molti casi non hanno nessun miglioramento in prestazioni. Inoltre ho pure utilizzato oprofile e ho fatto il profiling del kernel stesso, ottenendo gli stessi risultati. Quindi in conclusione se vuoi un sistem stabile e veloce utilizza le flags che ti ho suggerito. 
> ...

 

ok  :Wink: 

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la domanda sul LiveCD ho utilizzato il livecd scaricabile dal sito ufficiale di XEN, mi ï¿½ servito per verificare la compatibilitï¿½ del C7 con il sistema di virtualizzazione. Veramente cool sono riuscito a creare senza grossi problemi 4 macchine virtuali che funzionavano simultaneamente sul mio sitemino 
> 
> 

 

interessante..

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al momento utilizzo una scheda wi-fi rt2500 e non mi trovo male, chiaramente le migliori sono le Aironet della CISCo, ma costano, non saprei quali altre consigliarti visto che non ho avuto ancora occasione di provarle.
> 
> 

 

quindi pcmcia??? Delle linksys nessuno sa nulla? (ok cercherÃ² nel forum  :Razz: )

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Ottimo un consiglio spassionato per l'acquisto: vedi eventualmente di far girare il routerino su una CF oppure se roprio non ne puoi fare a meno prendi un HDD da 2,5 pollici sono parsimoniosi nel consumo rispetto hai fratelli da 3,5... le CF sarebbero il top  (Guarda il progetto GNAP di gentoo ï¿½ molto valido)
> 
> 

 

per CF intendi una roba simile

In 256-512M ce la faccio a farci stare tutto?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

prendere una scheda madre del genere e poi usare una CF da 256 è roba da zelig...

----------

## alexerre

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> prendere una scheda madre del genere e poi usare una CF da 256 è roba da zelig...

 

dipende da cosa devi farci.

Personalmente opterò per un hdd perché ho necessità di avere tanto spazio. Però per un apparato che non necessità di spazio di storage ma che:

a. deve consumare poca energia elettrica;

b. deve essere affidabile (== parti meccaniche che si guastano);

direi che potrebbe essere una buona soluzione.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> Le prestazioni sono pari a un Centrino pari frequenza.

 

Esagerato... io ho un 1,200 ghz e i tempi di compilazione sono pari pari tre volte superiori a quelli di un centrino 1,87ghz

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esagerato... io ho un 1,200 ghz e i tempi di compilazione sono pari pari tre volte superiori a quelli di un centrino 1,87ghz

 

Il processore via è tre volte più veloce di un centrino    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@alexerre

Le Aironet sono tutte PCMCIA, ma con un semplice adattatore facilemtne reperibile in commercio si possono utilizzare senza grossi problemi e i drivers sono nativi nel kernel Linux.

Inoltre per il discordo della CF, si quella che mi hai fatto vedere è una DOM (Disk On Memory) ma anche le CF normalissime per macchine fotografiche digitali vanno bene le trovi da 256 Mb fino a 4 Gb, per un router vanno benissimo, ricordati che però non puoi utilizzare delle applicazioni che scrivono file come dei dannati, hanno una vita + limitata rispetto ad un HDD, ma per un router vanno benissimo, per farci stare gento direi che se sono riuscito a farla stare io in un file da 2 Mbyte, credo che 256 o 512 vada benissimo, ma prima ti consiglio la lettura della sezione embedded del wiki e poi provare il progetto GNAP (personalmente non l'ho ancora provato ma sembra promettere bene).

@ProT-0-TypE

Hum... la tua affermazione probabilmente è dettata dalla poca esperienza, credimi che sono le + utilizzate, cosa credi che utilizzino i router CISCO per contenere IOS? E tieni conto che sono meno soggette a rottura e sono notevolmente + veloci di un hdd normale, inoltre per un router che ha dei compiti bene definiti vanno + che bene.

Sarebbe uno Zelig se uno le volesse utilizzare per un ambiente Desktop e per fare editing video o audio....  :Very Happy: 

@Cazzantonio

Hum... molto strano hai un VIA C7 a 1,2 Ghz? CHe schedina è una EPIA o Una Versa o Jetway? Comunque per quello che ho potuto vedere le performance non sono eccezzionali, ma vanno + che bene per un desktop o per me che debbo lavorare e "codare"  :Very Happy: 

E' invece una cannonata quando si ha a che fare con applicazioni che possono utilizzare il padlock... una engine crittografica integrata fa veramente la differenza  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

## alexerre

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> @alexerre
> 
> Le Aironet sono tutte PCMCIA, ma con un semplice adattatore facilemtne reperibile in commercio si possono utilizzare senza grossi problemi e i drivers sono nativi nel kernel Linux.
> 
> Inoltre per il discordo della CF, si quella che mi hai fatto vedere è una DOM (Disk On Memory) ma anche le CF normalissime per macchine fotografiche digitali vanno bene le trovi da 256 Mb fino a 4 Gb, per un router vanno benissimo, ricordati che però non puoi utilizzare delle applicazioni che scrivono file come dei dannati, hanno una vita + limitata rispetto ad un HDD, ma per un router vanno benissimo, per farci stare gento direi che se sono riuscito a farla stare io in un file da 2 Mbyte, credo che 256 o 512 vada benissimo, ma prima ti consiglio la lettura della sezione embedded del wiki e poi provare il progetto GNAP (personalmente non l'ho ancora provato ma sembra promettere bene).
> ...

 

onestamente pensavo di spendere di meno e ripiegare su un atlantis  con chipset atheros.

Intendevo utilizzare i madwifi in modalità AP ... che ne dici/dite?

La scheda che lurkavo è questa che dovrebbe essere una atlantis

mi metterò a cercare nel forum se ci sono esperienze positive - se qualcuno l'ha provata e si trova bene faccia un fischio - oppure che cosa mi consigliate? (schede wireless PCI)??

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ProT-0-TypE
> 
> Hum... la tua affermazione probabilmente è dettata dalla poca esperienza, credimi che sono le + utilizzate, cosa credi che utilizzino i router CISCO per contenere IOS? E tieni conto che sono meno soggette a rottura e sono notevolmente + veloci di un hdd normale, inoltre per un router che ha dei compiti bene definiti vanno + che bene.
> ...

 

mi prendi per il culo? 

Che te ne fai di una scheda madre del genere (con un proc da 1,5 ghz) se hai 256 mb di "hd"?

----------

## alexerre

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Dr.Dran wrote:*   
> 
> @ProT-0-TypE
> 
> Hum... la tua affermazione probabilmente è dettata dalla poca esperienza, credimi che sono le + utilizzate, cosa credi che utilizzino i router CISCO per contenere IOS? E tieni conto che sono meno soggette a rottura e sono notevolmente + veloci di un hdd normale, inoltre per un router che ha dei compiti bene definiti vanno + che bene.
> ...

 

ci processi 300.000 pacchetti ip al secondo per esempio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ti assicuro che il mio amd 200 e le sue 8 schede di rete hanno sempre fatto il loro sporco lavoro più che bene  :Very Happy: 

Ah, e non toglietemi la scusa dei consumi, primo perchè ho un alimentatore da 180, secondo perchè nel caso ti conviene prendere direttamente un router

----------

## alexerre

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ti assicuro che il mio amd 200 e le sue 8 schede di rete hanno sempre fatto il loro sporco lavoro più che bene 

 

hai un modulo con tutte le interfacce insieme o sono 8 schede singole?

che distro ci fai girare su (anche se credo di saperlo  :Razz: )?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

le schede di rete sono 7, cmq ho una tulip a 4 porte, e 3 singole di cui una isa e (non è quello che pensavi tu) ci gira freebsd

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> mi prendi per il culo? 
> 
> Che te ne fai di una scheda madre del genere (con un proc da 1,5 ghz) se hai 256 mb di "hd"?

 

[Flame On]Beh fine come al solito  :Very Happy: 

Mi sa che devi proprio un attimino renderti conto di quello che dici[Flame Off]

Innanzitutto esiste il libero arbitrio, quindi ognuno di noi è libero di fare ciò che crede possa essere utile per se senza ledere gli altri.

Allora dunque, cerca di fare una analisi contestuale e di non sbocciare con io ho e io faccio... nel senso che il contesto del post è tutt'altra cosa e quindi non mi sembra bello cercare di depistare il nostro amico, invece mi sembra + corretto cercare di guidare e consigliare una persona che si affida ad un forum come questo. Ma visto che pensi di avere la conoscenza in senno prego illustraci la tua soluzione.

Ah, poi illustrami e spiegami tecnicamente per quale cattivo motivo una scheda così non può essere utilizzata con una CF. (ovviamente cerca di non scendere in volgarità perchè questo post deve essere didattico e non una alcova di TROLL!!!)

P.S. Inoltre ti sei documentato un pelo sull'architettura del VIA? Oppure spari a zero senza sapere nulla?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Prima di tutto non ce l'ho contro le CF in generale ma ho specificatamente detto CF da 256.

E la tua risposta è stata:

 *Quote:*   

> @ProT-0-TypE
> 
> Hum... la tua affermazione probabilmente è dettata dalla poca esperienza, credimi che sono le + utilizzate, cosa credi che utilizzino i router CISCO per contenere IOS? E tieni conto che sono meno soggette a rottura e sono notevolmente + veloci di un hdd normale, inoltre per un router che ha dei compiti bene definiti vanno + che bene.
> 
> Sarebbe uno Zelig se uno le volesse utilizzare per un ambiente Desktop e per fare editing video o audio.... 

 

Sono io che voglio trollare o sei tu che vuoi vantarti della tua (presunta) esperienza a tutti i costi?

La mia poca esperienza mi dice che con 256mb sono un bel collo di bottiglia e non credo che possa sfruttare pienamente quella scheda madre.

Ma potresti illuminarmi tu dall'alto della tua esperienza, magari mi sfugge qualcosa..

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> La mia poca esperienza mi dice che con 256mb sono un bel collo di bottiglia e non credo che possa sfruttare pienamente quella scheda madre.
> 
> Ma potresti illuminarmi tu dall'alto della tua esperienza, magari mi sfugge qualcosa..

 

Dunque in primis non sono ne su un piedistallo ne su qualsiasi altra cosa, sono solo un consulente che ha voglia di comunicare esperienza e di acquisirla.

Bene ti dico solo questo... credi che in un sistema con schede Wi-Fi da 11 o 50 o 108 Mbit o anche schede ethernet da 10/100 Mbit sia solo la CF il collo di bottiglia generale? Hum, allora Tutti i produttori che vendono router commerciali dovrebbero smettere di utilizzare ram non volatili per il firmware... Penso che tu debba dare una bella ripassata alle architetture dei calcolatori (questo è solo un consiglio).

Comunque ti ho pure chiesto una spiegazione tecnica e tu ti sei ostinato a negare la mia affermazione rispondendomi con luoghi comuni... ma questo non è importante...

Cheers

Franco

Edit: Dai una occhiata nel wiki e gurada la sezione Embedded, può essere un inizio per iniziare a capire...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Grazie per i tuoi preziosi consigli, più tardi farò nuovamente un giro nel wiki sezione embedded, magari continua a sfuggirmi qualcosa.

Potresti spiegarmi gentilmente come sfruttare quella scheda e il suo proc (e con sfruttare  non indendo usarla come home router, perchè è sovradimensionata) con solamente DUECENTOCINQUANTASEIMEGABYTE di hd, visto che non ci puoi compilare, non puoi usarla per fileserver, ftp, web, ecc ecc

Per sfruttarla pienamente non sarebbe il caso di prendere qualcosa di più capiente?

Hai anche altre letture da consigliarmi? Per caso hai scritto un libro e posso prenderlo con lo sconto? Vendi CF da 256?

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Grazie per i tuoi preziosi consigli, più tardi farò nuovamente un giro nel wiki sezione embedded, magari continua a sfuggirmi qualcosa.
> 
> Potresti spiegarmi gentilmente come sfruttare quella scheda e il suo proc (e con sfruttare  non indendo usarla come home router, perchè è sovradimensionata) con solamente DUECENTOCINQUANTASEIMEGABYTE di hd, visto che non ci puoi compilare, non puoi usarla per fileserver, ftp, web, ecc ecc
> 
> Per sfruttarla pienamente non sarebbe il caso di prendere qualcosa di più capiente?
> ...

 

[Joke on]CASPITA!!! Mi hai tanato!!! Sono il + grosso importatore di CF da 256 Mbyte d'europa!!! Inoltre ho scritto le + farlocche pubblicazoini non scontate sul mondo informatico dei cioccolatai moderni!!![Joke off]

Bene ora siamo seri, riporterò anche frasi di alexerre (mi scuso di citarlo senza permesso):

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> volevo realizzare un access point per casa con un sistema di autenticazione forte, firewall integrato, router e tutte le feat. che offre
> 
> un sistema linux 

 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Potresti spiegarmi gentilmente come sfruttare quella scheda e il suo proc (e con sfruttare  non indendo usarla come home router, perchè è sovradimensionata) con solamente DUECENTOCINQUANTASEIMEGABYTE di hd, visto che non ci puoi compilare, non puoi usarla per fileserver, ftp, web, ecc ecc

 

Bene, chi è andato fuori tema?

Dunque analizziamo per bene la questione e forse mi sono spiegato male io e quindi mi assumo a pieno la colpa della defezione.

Hai mai sentito parlare di boa / cherokee / lighttpd etc. etc. bene sono web server minimali che possono risiedere in 100k di spazio e a parte il primo il secondo può avere tutte le funzioni di apache (cgi scrit, php e altro) chiaramente non hanno la flessibilità di poter gestire centinaia di utenze in contemporanea, ma per un utilizzo casalingo sono + che sufficienti (e parlo almeno di una cinquantina di utenze) Il tutto rilevato con programmi come SIEGE e altro... (n.B. i programmi citati sono tutti in portage)

Per quanto riguarda il firewalling e il QOS si possono utilizzare tranquillamente iptables o anche gli scritp di shorewall, inoltre aggiungici iproute2 e tcng.

Per il servizio di FTP se vuoi avere un server minimale che non dia problemi puoi utilizzare tranquillamente ftpd, oppure se vuoi avere + features utilizza proftpd e altri comunque lo spazio occupato dal prima sono mi sembra circa un 200 Kbyte gli altri arrivano in totale 2 o 3 Mbyte.

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> dipende da cosa devi farci.
> 
> Personalmente opterò per un hdd perché ho necessità di avere tanto spazio. Però per un apparato che non necessità di spazio di storage ma che:
> 
> a. deve consumare poca energia elettrica;
> ...

 

Mi auto cito:

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> P.S. Ottimo un consiglio spassionato per l'acquisto: vedi eventualmente di far girare il routerino su una CF oppure se roprio non ne puoi fare a meno prendi un HDD da 2,5 pollici sono parsimoniosi nel consumo rispetto hai fratelli da 3,5... le CF sarebbero il top  (Guarda il progetto GNAP di gentoo è molto valido)

 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ti assicuro che il mio amd 200 e le sue 8 schede di rete hanno sempre fatto il loro sporco lavoro più che bene 
> 
> Ah, e non toglietemi la scusa dei consumi, primo perchè ho un alimentatore da 180, secondo perchè nel caso ti conviene prendere direttamente un router

 

Dunque a mio parere le considerazioni sul consumo energetico sono molto importanti per una utenza domestica, nel senso che una scheda madre VIA C7, nella versione non Low-Power consuma intorno ai 25W mentre nella versione Low Power ha un consumo di 12 W (ed è incluso Processore, Controller, Periferiche integrate, quali HUB USB, VGA, porte seriali, scheda di rete); inoltre queste schede nascono come schede per utilizzo industriale su linee di automazione e quindi debbono avere una buona affidabilità di base (contro polvere, temperature etc. etc.)

Inoltre considera una cosa interessante, poter avere un sistema del genere su una CF (un sistema minimale che deve essere in produzione) che non ha parti meccaniche in movimento, se utilizzata come ROM ha una durata superiore ad una unità di storage quale un normale HDD. Inoltre potresti prevedere i inserire un supporto RAID/LVM (EVMS) per poter gestire anche hdd collegati al suo interno e utilizzarli come base di appoggio dati e basta. In questa modo potresti pure addormentarli con hddparm e utilizzarli solo su richiesta: cioè quando un programma cerca di accedere ad un dato contenuto su di essi. I qualce maniera potresi così avere un point of failure in meno, cioè se mi crepa un hdd non rischio che mi si blocchi il sistema totale. Se mi si blocca la CF posso sostituirla con una copia esatta ad un costo molto + basso di un HDD. Esagerando volendo risparmiare ancora, potresti sostituire la CF con una penna USB. Insomma basta una semplice memoria allo stoato solido che come tempo di accesso è decisamente inferiore di un HDD commerciale.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Potresti spiegarmi gentilmente come sfruttare quella scheda e il suo proc (e con sfruttare  non indendo usarla come home router, perchè è sovradimensionata) con solamente DUECENTOCINQUANTASEIMEGABYTE di hd, visto che non ci puoi compilare, non puoi usarla per fileserver, ftp, web, ecc ecc

 

Questa può essere una soluzione o meglio uno spunto di riflessione sull'utilizzo di queste schede madri nuove, è vero che probabilmente il processore sarebbe sovradimensionato, ma allo stato attuale se uno volesse acquistare un hardware nuovo rappresentano il miglior compromesso prezzo / prestazioni / consumo.

Cheers

Franco

P.S: Da questi appunti possono nascere un sacco di idee su cui riflettere e sviluppare, la questione è fondamentale è anche la seguente: voglio un macchinino da poterlo aggiornare il meno possibile e che mi garantisca una buona affidabilità. oppure voglio impazzire ad avere un ciappino con il software "on the blading edge"? Personalmente preferisco la prima aggiornando il tutto al massimo ogni 3 / 6 mesi. per il resto il tempo lo impiego in altre cose, magari a sviluppare e a "codare" altro.

P.P.S: Mi scuso degli errori di grammatica e delle poche virgole, ma stavo vendendo CF da 256 Mbyte ed è difficile scrivere bene in multi-tasking  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è inutile che mi citi ftp/www/ecc server minimali, li conosco, e non è quello il punto. Io sto dicendo semplicemente che è uno SPRECO DI SOLDI usare quella scheda madre con una cf da 256. Nessuno ha detto che non è possibile. Prendendo qualcosa più capiente (se già mi dici CF + hd (o una CF più grande) è già qualcosa di più capiente..) puoi pensare di compilare direttamente in quella macchina evitando di avere macchine d'appoggio e sfruttare sicuramente meglio quella scheda. Altrimenti se vuoi fare solo da router e consumare poco ci sono le soekris anche con 6 eth integrate che costano meno e consumano ancora meno o sempre una via da 100 euro in meno (che sarebbe cmq sovradimensionata)

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> è inutile che mi citi ftp/www/ecc server minimali, li conosco, e non è quello il punto. Io sto dicendo semplicemente che è uno SPRECO DI SOLDI usare quella scheda madre con una cf da 256. Nessuno ha detto che non è possibile. Prendendo qualcosa più capiente (se già mi dici CF + hd (o una CF più grande) è già qualcosa di più capiente..) puoi pensare di compilare direttamente in quella macchina evitando di avere macchine d'appoggio e sfruttare sicuramente meglio quella scheda. Altrimenti se vuoi fare solo da router e consumare poco ci sono le soekris anche con 6 eth integrate che costano meno e consumano ancora meno o sempre una via da 100 euro in meno (che sarebbe cmq sovradimensionata)

 

Bene, se la metti su questo piano, allora + che criticare (che solitamente è la posizione di comodo maggiore) perchè non proponi e non consigli la cosa in maniera + didattica e costruttiva?

Sarebbe significativo fare una sorta di tabella comparativa, in modo tale da avere + di una soluzione da suggerire al nostro amico e non accendere Flames, visto che non sono utili a nessuno, se non magari a farci apparire come antipatici quando effettivamente non lo siamo: io non ti conosco, ma ti chiedo scusa se ti ho dato del TROLL anche se non lo sei, ma devi comunque ammettere che non ti 6 presentato assolutamente bene. Inoltre io non ho citato nessun tipo di installazione che ho, e mi sono limitato a suggerire secondo le specifiche che alexerre mi ha fornito una soluzione possibile di un router che in produzione può andare + che bene, lasciando però aperto il discorso visto che non credo di avere la soluzione perfetta o la conoscenza infusa.

Inoltre deve essere lui a decidere come appronterà la configurazione per adattarla alle proprie esigenze. Quindi ribadisco fino allo sfinimento, + si fornisco particolari tecnici o meglio suggerimenti + precisi, meglio è per lui, avrà sicuramente + materiale su cui riflettere e poter fare delle valutazioni. Se il problema di base non è il costo della scheda madre, chi se ne frega se il C7 in questo caso è sovradimensionato, non concordi?

Cheers

Franco

P.S: Ora scusami ma torno al mio banchetto perchè vedo che mi stanno rubando le CF da 256 mbyte....

P.P.S: Se effettivamente conosci le soluzioni minimali che ho citato, potresti tranquillamente essere un pelo + tecnico e meno sgarbato.

P.P.P.S: Oooops ora mi sa che debbo mandare in stampa un altro libro per qualche informatico cioccolataio... ovviamente visti i tempi che corrono non applicherò nessuno sconto ma solo una maggiorazione sul prezzo di copertina.  :Very Happy:  Magari se ne vuoi una copia ti posso fare un prezzaccio  :Very Happy:  (Bruciano bene nel falò e fanno tanto caldo)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> se vuoi fare solo da router e consumare poco ci sono le soekris anche con 6 eth integrate che costano meno e consumano ancora meno o sempre una via da 100 euro in meno (che sarebbe cmq sovradimensionata)

 

Beh a conti fatti la sokeris è buona solo per uno storage domestico (minimale visto che ci sta dentro al massimo un hd 2,5"... certo puoi fare un buco nella calotta e metterci un hd da 3,5", non è un grosso problema... usb2 non se ne parla mi pare...) oppure come router/firewall/access point.

Conta anche che su una sokeris non ci installi certo gentoo (a meno di accrocchi vari come compilare su un'altra macchina ed esportare i binari...) quindi direi che siamo OT parlando di tale scheda su questo forum   :Rolling Eyes:  .

la sokeris mi pareva costasse un centinaio di euro... una epia scrausa poco di più (semmai il costo può essere l'alimentatore ma se ne può sempre riciclare uno vecchio). La epia ha il vantaggio che una volta attaccatoci un monitor è anche un desktop decente per andare su internet, usare openoffice e "probabilmente" (dico probabilmente perché ancora il supporto video non è al 100% sotto linux) anche vedere film in divx o dvd.

Non mi pare poi tutta questo grasso che cola la sokeris e non vedo ragioni per fare tutto il puzzo che hai fatto... in ogni caso è comunque una possibilità da valutare visto che viene fornita con un simpatico case molto piccolo e compatto in grado di contenere tutto il sistema e che probabilmente consuma ancora meno di una epia (ma chi se ne frega dico io... lo sapete quanta corrente dovete risparmiare prima di rientrare in una spesa di un paio di centinaia di euro se va bene??). 

Se ti piacciono le soluzioni esteticamente gradevoli comunque anche per la epia ci sono case fichi (magari costano e sono un po' più grossi di quello della sokeris) ma che ci vuoi fare... l'estetica si paga!

Io la mia l'ho ficcata dentro un case "home made" (spesa zero... 6 lati di lamiera incollati con un buco dietro) e non mi pare di aver speso una cifra esagerata considerando quello che ci faccio.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Conta anche che su una sokeris non ci installi certo gentoo (a meno di accrocchi vari come compilare su un'altra macchina ed esportare i binari...) quindi direi che siamo OT parlando di tale scheda su questo forum   .
> 
> 

 

Se è per questo gentoo non la installi nemmeno su una epia con 256 mb di hd a meno di non seguire la guida embedded suggerita da dr.dran..  e a me sembra di essere IT sia con l'una che con l'altra scheda..   :Rolling Eyes: 

In ogni caso con 256mb di hd non ci fai un gran desktop con la epia.. è per questo che continuo a dire che sarebbe uno spreco.. e la soluzione sarebbe prendere una CF o un hd più grande.. 

vediamo cosa mi suggerirà di leggere dr.dran stavolta..   :Cool: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> vediamo cosa mi suggerirà di leggere dr.dran stavolta..  

 

Beh in questo caso è evidente: LEGGI BENE IL POST! SE NOTI SI CHIEDEVA UN AIUTO PER UNA CONFIGURAZIONE COME ROUTER / FIREWALL  :Cool: 

Cheers

Franco

P.S. Cito inoltre una frase del post che tu avrai sicuramente letto:

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @alexerre
> 
> Le Aironet sono tutte PCMCIA, ma con un semplice adattatore facilemtne reperibile in commercio si possono utilizzare senza grossi problemi e i drivers sono nativi nel kernel Linux.
> ...

 

Come vedi ho sottolineato una frase nel messaggio che ho rivolto a te e probabilmente hai assimiliato male il concetto, non mi riferivo in specifico alle CF da 256 MByte ma alle CF in generale.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

appunto, a me quella sembra sovardimensionata come router/firewall, MOLTO sovradimensionata.. ma ognuno poi spende i propri soldi come vuole..

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> appunto, a me quella sembra sovardimensionata come router/firewall, MOLTO sovradimensionata.. ma ognuno poi spende i propri soldi come vuole..

 

Su questa affermazione sono pienamente d'accordo. Che stiamo trovando un punto d'incontro?  :Very Happy:  (ovviamente la frase evidenziata)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mi sa di si  :Razz: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH Beh dai tutto sommato mi 6 simpatico  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ahahahah mi scoccia ammetterlo ma mi stai diventando simpatico anche tu..   :Laughing: 

c'è stata solo qualche piccola incomprensione!

----------

## Cazzantonio

che bella questa gente che litiga e poi ne ride   :Smile: 

mi fate ritrovare la fiducia nel genere di esseri umani che frequentano i forum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gioi

@ProT-0-TypE

Scusa, ma IMHO la piattaforma VIA è un ottimo punto di partenza per soluzioni Diskless... un paio di anni fa realizzai con una motherboard epia una piccola workstation che bootava da una compactflash di soli 32 Mbytes un sistema minimale, ma che poi consentiva all'utente di lavorare in remoto su un server molto più performante.

In pratica realizzai dei punti di accesso ad un server (allora era uno dual xeon@2GHz se non ricordo male, roba che il mio portatile di oggi, pagato un decimo, gli fa mangiare la polvere)... tutti diskless, che si avviavano in meno di un minuto (sulla CF una damn small linux minimale), ma che però permettevano di utilizzare i vari applicativi sul server (se non erro Mathlab, Cadence ecc in versione Unix). Costo? meno di 1000 per sei macchine...

Gli utilizzi di una simile soluzione stanno alla "creatività" di chi li realizza... IMHO con una flash da 256 Mbytes ci puoi tranquillamente realizzare una mini-workstation per navigare su internet, che può essere utile ad esempio come macchina da "consultazione" (cioè dove non scarichi nulla, navighi solo e basta)...

Non servono i gigabytes per sfruttare la potenza di un processore...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ti ci metti anche tu eh?  :Very Happy: 

A parte che tu stai facendo un esempio diverso (in questo caso è la epia che dovrebbe fare da server/router/firewall) cmq nessuno dice che non si può fare. Io stavo semplicemente dicendo che IMHO una mb del genere è (molto) sprecata con una CF da 256 e potrebbe sicuramente essere sfruttata meglio con qualcosa di più capiente. Poi nessuno ti vieta di usarla con una CF da 8 mb..

 *Quote:*   

> Gli utilizzi di una simile soluzione stanno alla "creatività" di chi li realizza... IMHO con una flash da 256 Mbytes ci puoi tranquillamente realizzare una mini-workstation per navigare su internet, che può essere utile ad esempio come macchina da "consultazione" (cioè dove non scarichi nulla, navighi solo e basta)...
> 
> Non servono i gigabytes per sfruttare la potenza di un processore...

 

Così non lo stai sfruttando di certo..   :Rolling Eyes: 

E che nessuno mi nomini più in questo thread...   :Laughing: 

----------

## gioi

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ti ci metti anche tu eh? 
> 
> A parte che tu stai facendo un esempio diverso (in questo caso è la epia che dovrebbe fare da server/router/firewall) cmq nessuno dice che non si può fare. Io stavo semplicemente dicendo che IMHO una mb del genere è (molto) sprecata con una CF da 256 e potrebbe sicuramente essere sfruttata meglio con qualcosa di più capiente. Poi nessuno ti vieta di usarla con una CF da 8 mb..
> 
> 

 

Ho capito il senso del tuo discorso, ma IMHO sbagli a ritenere sprecata una scheda del genere senza un dispositivo di archiviazione locale di dimensioni "congrue"... anzi IMHO l'utilizzo principe di simili soluzioni è proprio quando ti serve un qualche sistema che non necessiti di un dispositivo di archiviazione permanente, se non, appunto, per l'avvio del sistema operativo... in tal senso è molto più sprecato un HD anche solo di qualche giga (con consumi annessi) più di quanto tu ipotizzi sprecato un C7 senza HD...

Cmq e naturalmente tutto IMHO...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E che nessuno mi nomini più in questo thread...  

 

Ma citarti si può?   :Razz: 

----------

## alexerre

dopo un periodo di assenza dovuto al lavoro rieccomi tra voi.

Diatribe e citazioni a parte mi è arrivata la versa con tutto il corredo e già ci batte una piccola gentoo sopra  :Wink: 

Qualche consiglio per la compilazione del kernel?

Mi rimane l'annoso problema della scheda wifi e, anche se ci vorrebbe un 3d apposta, ripongo la mia domanda: una scheda pci che mi permetta di usare tutto il sistema come un AP? Che driver mi consigliate? Madwifi o prism54?

grazie a tutti

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

